# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Patch, née en Juillet 2017. Est-elle condamnée à passer sa vie au refuge ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* PATCH
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 6 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 




 





N° DE PUCE : (à venir)

NOM : PATCH

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE :  Née en Juillet 2017.

COULEUR : BRINGE GRIS

POINT SANTÉ : RIEN A SIGNALER

SON ORIGINE : SON ORIGINE : trouvée dans un champs par Lénuta

SON  COMPORTEMENT : Patch est un petit gabarit sympa en liberté au refuge,  elle a beaucoup évoluée, elle vient prendre les friandises, elle accepte  le contact mais avec une friandise, elle reste près de l'humain et  n'est plus craintive comme il y a quelques années, Lénuta pense qu'elle  est adoptable  par une famille  patiente ayant l'habitude des chiens  craintifs

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS :  de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce  électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin  antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être  adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via  un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents  nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.


ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions :   https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

*Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Contactez nous : parrainage@archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Patch en arrière plan :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cette jolie Patch n’intéresse personne, quel dommage !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jolie Patch grandit, ne la laissez pas passer toute sa vie au refuge...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite louloute très jolie au pelage original.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Patch n'a que 9 mois et toujours aucune famille pour elle...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une jolie puce au pelage original, ne l'oubliez pas...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Patch* est une très jolie  louloute mais encore très timide... elle refuse encore le contact et  vit sa vie au refuge sans se préoccuper de nous sauf si on cherche trop à  l'approcher...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Patch* est une très jolie  louloute mais encore très timide... elle refuse encore le contact et  vit sa vie au refuge sans se préoccuper de nous sauf si on cherche trop à  l'approcher..

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Patch* semble avoir bien sympathisé avec Georges   


Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo de Patch qui joue avec Ofélia :

https://youtu.be/60aVaDfbtGU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## phacélie

Que devient Patch ?
( comme il y avait une photo d'elle sur le sujet de la petite Orsha...)

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## Alantka

Vu sur le forum de l'association :




> 23 Mai 2018 : Petit gabarit. Reste distante. S'approche si friandise mais ne prend pas à la main et ne se laisse pas toucher.
> 12 Avril 2019 : Pas de changement.
> 18 Juin 2019 : Prend friandises à la main, mais peur du contact, pas de caresse possible.
> 21 août 2021 : Lenuta nous signale que Patch n'est toujours pas adoptable

----------


## phacélie

Ah d'accord, merci  :: 

Edit : mais rien de neuf depuis un an ?

----------


## Alantka

Erreur de ma part  ::  Les dernières nouvelles datent d'août 2021 et non 2020, j'ai corrigé  :Smile:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Patch est un petit gabarit sympa en liberté au refuge, elle a beaucoup  évoluée, elle vient prendre les friandises, elle accepte le contact mais  avec une friandise, elle reste près de l'humain et n'est plus craintive  comme il y a quelques années, Lénuta pense qu'elle est adoptable  par  une famille  patiente ayant l'habitude des chiens craintifs.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/IPQEuq6zGSk

https://youtu.be/yjzUrBQLOzA

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jolie *Patch*, toute contente de nous retrouver  

On peut la caresser furtivement avec des friandises

----------

